# Pushchairs for dogs?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I saw my first dog sitting in a doggy pushchair being pushed round my local garden centre today. It was a cavalier looking very happy and sitting up looking at everything. I have only ever seen this before in America . Is this a new thing taking off in UK? Does anyone have one? I just can't imagine pushing mine around in a double buggy!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha - the thought of you pushing your two cockapoos in a double buggy has tickled me!!

I have seen one.... Can't remember where it was.... But it was a small chihuahua type dog inside. 

I wonder if they come in different sizes, incase someone fancies pushing their German shepherd or Newfoundland around?!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I know someone who got a puppy and they already had a large dog who needed lots of exercise. In order to follow the rule about puppies and exercise they got a doggy pushchair for the puppy so they could take the 2 of them out together. The dog loved it and it was certainly a good talking point.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I used one briefly for one of my old dogs, he had spinal problems (result of injuries inflicted by his previous "owner") and had problems with his back legs. He was just about carryable but for going out a bit further and for walks with my other dog I used a pushchair at times although he was never that impressed and preferred to be carried


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Muttley Brody said:


> I know someone who got a puppy and they already had a large dog who needed lots of exercise. In order to follow the rule about puppies and exercise they got a doggy pushchair for the puppy so they could take the 2 of them out together. The dog loved it and it was certainly a good talking point.


I think this is what they would be a great idea for. Great for socialising and their own little space to have a nap if they want to!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Over here, we call them strollers. There is a lady in my neighborhood who has one for her two yorkies.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I've only seen a dog in a stroller one time. The dog was an elderly Italian Greyhound. Other then that, I think people here mostly just walk the dogs.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I've seen several, tends to be elderly dogs, or really small toy dogs, and I saw an old lady with her old days hind, which perched on her walking frame with wheels!
The most extravagant one i saw was at crufts, 
It was all done out blingy in blue and white sailor colours, with lace and the little chihuahua (I think) had a little sailor outfit on!!
It was something from my big fat gypsy doggy!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I think they are starting to take off over here, I used to think it was a daft idea but then thought about older dogs that perhaps can't walk to far and decided it was a nice idea that you could then have them with you for the day instead of leaving them alone, having said that, my friends old dog is happy to snooze away the whole day at home, I guess its a good idea for young pups but you wouldn't need it for long. We saw a rather large lady with 2 little dogs in one when on hols, I though ahh, ones probably got walking problems - but she got them out and they were fine! had a mad run off lead then she put them back in! I decided she just wanted something to put her bag in as well and lean on while she walked!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was hoping you were going to say you saw the little sailor dog at crufts in a pram too dawn??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I was hoping you were going to say you saw the little sailor dog at crufts in a pram too dawn??


No, missed that one Tracey!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> No, missed that one Tracey!


I wanted a photo of LYD in the pushchair with it - but they were gone too quickly!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

This is my gorgeous boy in his chariot - it was not used much as he was not very impressed 



and sorry - but now I have back tracked to find this photo - a self indulgent share of my last two dogs in younger healthy times


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I used a sling for when Nina was too small to enjoy the big walks or pre vaccinations. Unless the puppy is a big breed or a dog/owner has mobilisation problems I kinda think the pushchair is overkill. However each to their own. In LAX airport I saw loads of pushchair dogs


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I like them. The better ones have zipable sides so you can leave your dog outside a shop knowing they are safe and cozy rather than just tied up. Any place they might be trampled, like a parade, a small dog is safer in one. Basically they are just crates on wheels that allow you to take the dog with you most places, think malls, restaurants and a whole lot of other places too. Older dogs that want to go for walks with the family can still come along. I wish that Rufus would have let me crate train him.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lynne I saw a dog in a stroller in a Publix supermarket in Florida. The owner explained that as she had to go shopping, it was too hot to leave him in the car and she didn't want to tie him up outside. The dog looked quite happy although had to have see-though mesh over the top of the stroller just incase he decided to gobble any food he passed by that was in his reach!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Lynne I saw a dog in a stroller in a Publix supermarket in Florida. The owner explained that as she had to go shopping, it was too hot to leave him in the car and she didn't want to tie him up outside. The dog looked quite happy although had to have see-though mesh over the top of the stroller just incase he decided to gobble any food he passed by that was in his reach!


I wasn't saying it doesn't happen, just saying I haven't seen it in the city I live in. It may happen else where.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> This is my gorgeous boy in his chariot - it was not used much as he was not very impressed
> 
> 
> 
> and sorry - but now I have back tracked to find this photo - a self indulgent share of my last two dogs in younger healthy times


Lovely lovely dogs!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Our daughter has just reviewed a Stroller that we bought for Elsa while she was waiting to finish her vaccinations, there are some pics too on the Blog. Doodleslove.com 
http://doodleslove.com/sporty-pet-stroller-small-dogs/


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The link didn't work for me, neither did the website itself for the review. The other things opened though.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

It should work now, we had some technical issues, well the children did


----------

